# Strawberries and cream anyone?



## MegaSteve (Jul 3, 2017)

Wimbledon time...

The Scot played well today... 
But, Rafa looks to be back at his very best.. 
Can only really see him lifting the trophy in a fortnight..


----------



## CliveW (Jul 3, 2017)

Is there any other sport that gets as much coverage on the BBC? This afternoon it is on BBC1, BBC2  and the red button. It will be the same for the next two weeks.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 3, 2017)

CliveW said:



			Is there any other sport that gets as much coverage on the BBC? This afternoon it is on BBC1, BBC2  and the red button. It will be the same for the next two weeks.  

Click to expand...

I hate Wimbledon.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 3, 2017)

CliveW said:



			Is there any other sport that gets as much coverage on the BBC? This afternoon it is on BBC1, BBC2  and the red button. It will be the same for the next two weeks.  

Click to expand...



The Open used to fare well until Murd the Turd flashed the cash...


----------



## CliveW (Jul 3, 2017)

MegaSteve said:



			The Open used to fare well until Murd the Turd flashed the cash...
		
Click to expand...

It was never on both channels at the same time and only lasts four days.


----------



## Fish (Jul 3, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			I hate Wimbledon.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto, I won't give it a second look. 

I do like the funny matches though with that comedic Frenchman.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 3, 2017)

Federer for me and always Jam first


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 3, 2017)

So people complain when BBC don't show commitment to sport and then people complain when they show commitment to a sport - blimey the BBC can never win. 

Love Wimbledon- go every year as well , it's a superb sporting event


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 3, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			Federer for me and always Jam first
		
Click to expand...



Don't believe too many will be upset if he does it...


And, yes...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 3, 2017)

To be fair it's probably the only big regular sporting event the BBC have outside the Olympics so they will always push it. It's been on both channels for many a year so it's nothing new


----------



## sam85 (Jul 3, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So people complain when BBC don't show commitment to sport and then people complain when they show commitment to a sport - blimey the BBC can never win. 

Love Wimbledon- go every year as well , it's a superb sporting event
		
Click to expand...

Or maybe they just don't like tennis?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 4, 2017)

CliveW said:



			Is there any other sport that gets as much coverage on the BBC? This afternoon it is on BBC1, BBC2  and the red button. It will be the same for the next two weeks.  

Click to expand...

Fixed camera positions......almost as cheap as snooker to produce.
They also make a fortune selling it on.
It would be interesting to see what the UK viewing figures are though.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 4, 2017)

I hear there are one or two other channels available if one does not like tennis.  Also from reading previous threads on here I thought the BBC was a lefty tax on everyone that no one watches any more.  So not sure why people are upset what is on it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 4, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Fixed camera positions......almost as cheap as snooker to produce.
They also make a fortune selling it on.
It would be interesting to see what the UK viewing figures are though.
		
Click to expand...

For the finals it's a big share of the viewing figures - 13 mil alone on BBC in U.K.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 4, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			For the finals it's a big share of the viewing figures - 13 mil alone on BBC in U.K.
		
Click to expand...

Id imagine helped somewhat by Murray being in it. If the ladies got even half that total I'd be amazed!

its part of British summer now so don't see the reason people complain. But I do agree that it's an easy and cheap sport for the BBC to cover. And keeps the coffers filled. So won't kid myself that BBC are doing some great service showing it for the people. 

As per all broadcast companies. If it makes financial sense they do it. If it doesn't then they get rid.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 4, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			Id imagine helped somewhat by Murray being in it. If the ladies got even half that total I'd be amazed!

its part of British summer now so don't see the reason people complain. But I do agree that it's an easy and cheap sport for the BBC to cover. And keeps the coffers filled. So won't kid myself that BBC are doing some great service showing it for the people. 

As per all broadcast companies. If it makes financial sense they do it. If it doesn't then they get rid.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on :thup:

The 13 million is also a red herring, it peaked at 13 million for 5 minutes during the final, it was an average of 9 million for the final itself.

The years recently when Murray hasn't been in the final it has had an average of 7 million.


----------



## Blakey (Jul 4, 2017)

It would be interesting to see what the UK viewing figures are though.[/QUOTE]

Ave about 1.8 million yesterday, the final last year was over 9 million.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 4, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			Federer for me and always Jam first
		
Click to expand...

I like a bit of Jam too but I think Style Council are better.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 4, 2017)

Thought I'd start a feel good thread about a great British summer event....

And, it becomes open season on the beeb ...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 4, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			Id imagine helped somewhat by Murray being in it. If the ladies got even half that total I'd be amazed!

its part of British summer now so don't see the reason people complain. But I do agree that it's an easy and cheap sport for the BBC to cover. And keeps the coffers filled. So won't kid myself that BBC are doing some great service showing it for the people. 

As per all broadcast companies. If it makes financial sense they do it. If it doesn't then they get rid.
		
Click to expand...

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/2262742/13.1-million-viewers-watch-Nadal-beat-Federer.html

Seems it peaked higher with Fed and Nadal final 

As for it being cheap and easy - sorry but that's not the case far from it


----------



## Blakey (Jul 4, 2017)

Murray Vs Djokovic in 2013 peaked at just under 18m, the ave was 12.2m


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 4, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/2262742/13.1-million-viewers-watch-Nadal-beat-Federer.html

Seems it peaked higher with Fed and Nadal final 

As for it being cheap and easy - sorry but that's not the case far from it
		
Click to expand...

That was arguably the greatest final of modern era tennis. If you wish to try and use that to prove a point you go ahead. I'm not gonna go google but I'd guess that the average viewing figures are lower for finals without Murray in. 

Would you prefer the word word profitable instead of cheap? The BBC wouldn't have signed a new 8 year contract for Wimbledon if it didn't keep money coming in. They drop all sports as soon as the figures don't hold up.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 4, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/2262742/13.1-million-viewers-watch-Nadal-beat-Federer.html

Seems it peaked higher with Fed and Nadal final 

As for it being cheap and easy - sorry but that's not the case far from it
		
Click to expand...

Average of 8.6m which would have it below the Murray average of 9m (as per post #16) and only peaked at 13.1 for a five minute period at the end.


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 4, 2017)

Many years ago I joined a tennis club, I was new to the area. It consisted on three brand new all weather courts and a brand new large shed (clubhouse) which they were chuffed with. During one club night, I'd only been there about two months, a nice lady called to me from the clubhouse asking if I wanted to go in the draw for Wimbledon tickets. I replied "ooo that would be lovely" or summat like that. 20 minutes later, in the middle of a lads doubles, she called out again, " Hi CF (well not CF)...you've got men's final, do you want it?" :whoo: You betcha bottom I do!!!!! Â£50 for men's final!!!!!! I got to see Agassi V Inanisavitch. 5 sets of pure drama !!!! The tickets were selling for Â£2k for the final outside on the day. 
Utterly brilliant. It was the best tennis club I've belonged to. We used to have a really brilliant laugh on club nights. Mainly at my expense, I was rubbish compared to some of the others.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 4, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			That was arguably the greatest final of modern era tennis. If you wish to try and use that to prove a point you go ahead. I'm not gonna go google but I'd guess that the average viewing figures are lower for finals without Murray in. 

Would you prefer the word word profitable instead of cheap? The BBC wouldn't have signed a new 8 year contract for Wimbledon if it didn't keep money coming in. They drop all sports as soon as the figures don't hold up.
		
Click to expand...

That doesn't make it cheap and easy though does 

BBC get nothing but slagged of on here especially when it comes to sport 

Here they are supporting one of the biggest sporting events of the year and they still get slagged off. If Sky were doing it the celebrations would be through the roof. The BBC for some will never win no matter what they do. Their coverage of Wimbledon is superb , its first class sports coverage and the level of tennis that can be watched by the UK is massive - the exposure is superb, such a shame that golf no longer gets the same exposure because of Â£5mil over 5 years.


----------



## DRW (Jul 4, 2017)

MegaSteve said:



			Thought I'd start a feel good thread about a great British summer event....

And, it becomes open season on the beeb ...
		
Click to expand...

Blimely agreed with this, what happened to the thread!

Anyway, really enjoy playing tennis and watching Wimbledon. Still don't understand how they cover the court so quickly to get back hard hit balls.  Just makes you realise that they play a different game.

I hoped Wawrinka would win, amazing player to watch when firing on all cylinders, but that isn't going to happen this year


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 4, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That doesn't make it cheap and easy though does 

BBC get nothing but slagged of on here especially when it comes to sport 

Here they are supporting one of the biggest sporting events of the year and they still get slagged off. If Sky were doing it the celebrations would be through the roof. The BBC for some will never win no matter what they do. Their coverage of Wimbledon is superb , its first class sports coverage and the level of tennis that can be watched by the UK is massive - the exposure is superb, such a shame that golf no longer gets the same exposure because of Â£5mil over 5 years.
		
Click to expand...

I haven't slagged the BBC off. And it is easy. How many new innovative ideas do they implement each year? they have a product that works but it's very similar each year. 

Im sure there are lots of other shows that are more difficult for them. 

The bbc didn't lose the golf. They gave it up. For the money they pay on other shows they could have found the money but decided it wasn't worth having. They even let it go a year early. 

i think that sky produce a better product overall and am happy to accept adverts and gimmicks. But the BBC also shows very good sports shows too. but they aren't some shining knight that needs defending.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 4, 2017)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Blimely agreed with this, what happened to the thread!

Anyway, really enjoy playing tennis and watching Wimbledon. Still don't understand how they cover the court so quickly to get back hard hit balls.  Just makes you realise that they play a different game.

I hoped Wawrinka would win, amazing player to watch when firing on all cylinders, but that isn't going to happen this year

Click to expand...

I was hoping Serena would have a go. She wouldn't have been the only pregnant participant. Could have been a special one off lol


----------



## Val (Jul 4, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So people complain when BBC don't show commitment to sport and then people complain when they show commitment to a sport - blimey the BBC can never win. 

Love Wimbledon- go every year as well , it's a superb sporting event
		
Click to expand...

Don't defend them Phil, their commitment to sport in the UK is shocking. They would rather pay the likes of Lineker fortunes rather than front up for the likes of golf, rugby, f1 etc


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 4, 2017)

The BBC coverage has been comprehensive all the way back to the days of Dan Maskell doing the commentating (what a man, and a decent golfer) and even back then when the BBC had a rich treasure chest of sports they gave it massive air time. This isn't about bashing the BBC and their coverage which continues to be thorough but they haven't made any significant progress in their presentation for decades. I would argue that had it gone to Sky (or indeed other channels) they would have found a fresh way to make the coverage more modern.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 4, 2017)

Val said:



			Don't defend them Phil, their commitment to sport in the UK is shocking. They would rather pay the likes of Lineker fortunes rather than front up for the likes of golf, rugby, f1 etc
		
Click to expand...

They have to show a commitment to all their license payers. They show what they know is popular and watched by a great number of viewers and they also need to justify their costs to the government. 

As soon as the sports became Non protected to freevirw Sky are always going to put up the money meaning the BBC will have to justify the extra cost - Sky have an unlimited budget , they know that getting full access to sports will give them more subscribers 

The BBC have two/three channels to show the whole range of programmes they want to show - Sky can dedicate whole channels to sport , they are even moving to dedicating whole channels to one sport alone ( mainly because they are losing subscribers ) 

I have no doubt if the BBC could justify the cost they would have every sport going - no one watched the F1 and now it's one CH4 still people don't watch it. BBC is a public service to try and satisfy the whole country as opposed to specific demographics i.e. Golf fans or rugby fans or cricket fans etc


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 4, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			They have to show a commitment to all their license payers. They show what they know is popular and watched by a great number of viewers and they also need to justify their costs to the government. 

As soon as the sports became Non protected to freevirw Sky are always going to put up the money meaning the BBC will have to justify the extra cost - Sky have an unlimited budget , they know that getting full access to sports will give them more subscribers 

The BBC have two/three channels to show the whole range of programmes they want to show - Sky can dedicate whole channels to sport , they are even moving to dedicating whole channels to one sport alone ( mainly because they are losing subscribers ) 

I have no doubt if the BBC could justify the cost they would have every sport going - no one watched the F1 and now it's one CH4 still people don't watch it. BBC is a public service to try and satisfy the whole country as opposed to specific demographics i.e. Golf fans or rugby fans or cricket fans etc
		
Click to expand...

BBC is a public service that we are forced to pay for. 
That's the problem for me. 
Obviously you think the Beeb is blooming marvellous so happy days.


----------



## IanM (Jul 4, 2017)

Never been a tennis fan, but a huge admirer of the skill and physical fitness of the players... 4 hours of that in the heat takes some doing.

Watched the end of a womens' match tonight...actually it was a shouting silly noises contest.  

Sorry.  Not for me.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 4, 2017)

The BBC is a service provider and they have had the tennis forever. It doesn't make the service they provide perfect and I feel their coverage is formulated and unchanged from what they churned out last year, five years ago, and probably a decade ago. Like their golf coverage, they simply don't invest in the product and there could be so much more done make their coverage bigger and better but they won't. While its in BBC hands nothing will change. Funny how they can move genres like drama and documentaries forward and be award winning and innovative but give them two weeks of a captive audience (i.e. the tennis fans waiting for their annual Wimbledon fix) and they do nothing differently and wheel the same graphics, same faces and same gap filling behind the scenes trailers


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 4, 2017)

A number of issues have appeared today 

Players turning up knowing they are injured but playing one set then retiring - they get paid though but the fans miss out 

Also Tomic admitting that he used a timeout for the trainer as a tactical move


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 4, 2017)

Those players got Â£35k for turning up. Had they pulled out before starting they would have got nothing. The system is plain wrong and fans have been cheated out of tennis they have spent a lot of money to see.

My wife will be there on Friday. She has paid for a train ticket, hotel accommodation for two nights, tickets plus food and drink. I hope she doesn't get stuffed on Friday in the same way people today were. It needs sorting.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 4, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Those players got Â£35k for turning up. Had they pulled out before starting they would have got nothing. The system is plain wrong and fans have been cheated out of tennis they have spent a lot of money to see.

My wife will be there on Friday. She has paid for a train ticket, hotel accommodation for two nights, tickets plus food and drink. I hope she doesn't get stuffed on Friday in the same way people today were. It needs sorting.
		
Click to expand...

I haven't looked into it, but are they able to be replaced if they'd cancelled without hitting a ball? If not, then I'd imagine some of them did the right thing. The major winners don't need it. But 35k could mean a lot to some qualifiers.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 5, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			I haven't looked into it, but are they able to be replaced if they'd cancelled without hitting a ball? If not, then I'd imagine some of them did the right thing. The major winners don't need it. But 35k could mean a lot to some qualifiers.
		
Click to expand...

On the Tour if a player drops out due to injury before the event they are guaranteed the first round prize and are replaced, the replacement gets the money from round 2 onwards.

That rule doesn't apply to the 4 big tournaments, so it's turn up and try or no pay.

The Tennis authorities are reviewing it though, apparently!

Lord T, what has your missus got tickets for? Centre Court or outside courts?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 5, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Those players got Â£35k for turning up. Had they pulled out before starting they would have got nothing. The system is plain wrong and fans have been cheated out of tennis they have spent a lot of money to see.

My wife will be there on Friday. She has paid for a train ticket, hotel accommodation for two nights, tickets plus food and drink. I hope she doesn't get stuffed on Friday in the same way people today were. It needs sorting.
		
Click to expand...

Federer made some very good points though 

The guys are taking a risk - anything could happen that could mean they go through to the next round - opponent withdraws , a rain delay gives them a extra day , they get through on adrenaline and painkillers. For some of the players it's massive playing at Wimbledon - it's the Crown Jewels in Tennis and they just want to take the place they earned - so I can sort of understand the players going for it in regards the chance they have taking away the money aspect. 

For the Tomic attitude is just poor and possibly worse


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 6, 2017)

Brits having best showing for many a year :thup:...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 6, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			On the Tour if a player drops out due to injury before the event they are guaranteed the first round prize and are replaced, the replacement gets the money from round 2 onwards.

That rule doesn't apply to the 4 big tournaments, so it's turn up and try or no pay.

The Tennis authorities are reviewing it though, apparently!

Lord T, what has your missus got tickets for? Centre Court or outside courts?
		
Click to expand...

Court 1 on Friday. She goes with a friend and has been very lucky in the ballot since she started going, about 6 years ago. Only missed out twice, has had Centre twice and Court 1 twice. Not a huge tennis fan but loves the occasion and she is full of praise for how it is organised and run. Apparently the place itself is the equivalent of Augusta in how pristine everything is. She has seen all the big names apart from Murray but Federer is her favourite. According to her it is like watching a ballet dancer play tennis. Not my cup of tea to be honest but if you are half interested it is worth trying to get tickets in future.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 6, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Court 1 on Friday. She goes with a friend and has been very lucky in the ballot since she started going, about 6 years ago. Only missed out twice, has had Centre twice and Court 1 twice. Not a huge tennis fan but loves the occasion and she is full of praise for how it is organised and run. Apparently the place itself is the equivalent of Augusta in how pristine everything is. She has seen all the big names apart from Murray but Federer is her favourite. According to her it is like watching a ballet dancer play tennis. Not my cup of tea to be honest but if you are half interested it is worth trying to get tickets in future.
		
Click to expand...

I did the Military Steward thing there, 5yrs in a row, Â£55.00 per day extra, paid for the family holiday.
Good friend still does it and loves it!


----------



## Blakey (Jul 7, 2017)

Sergio Garcia in his green jacket in the royal box today.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 7, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			I did the Military Steward thing there, 5yrs in a row, Â£55.00 per day extra, paid for the family holiday.
Good friend still does it and loves it!
		
Click to expand...

She did mention them first year she went. They are always very friendly and helpful. Nice system and everyone gains from it.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 7, 2017)

When I was playing regular tennis I went to Wimbledon every year and it was fantastic. Some years I'd go on day one and other years I had ladies semi final tickets pretty much always centre court. I remember seeing 2 junior plays on an outside court one year and commented that one of them looked a star in the making, it turned out it was Jim Courier v Pete Sampras!

The last time I went I saw John McEnroe v Pat Cash in a five set game when they were both near the end of their career but still very competitive 

It's a joy to go there


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 7, 2017)

Tough shift from Mr Murray tonight, dug out a good win.

The way the Italian guy played tennis reminded me of the way Freddie Couples plays golf, easy on the eye.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 8, 2017)

chrisd said:



			When I was playing regular tennis I went to Wimbledon every year and it was fantastic. Some years I'd go on day one and other years I had ladies semi final tickets pretty much always centre court. I remember seeing 2 junior plays on an outside court one year and commented that one of them looked a star in the making, it turned out it was Jim Courier v Pete Sampras!

The last time I went I saw John McEnroe v Pat Cash in a five set game when they were both near the end of their career but still very competitive 

It's a joy to go there
		
Click to expand...

Was a ball boy in 82 and then did runner work for the media centre in 83/84. Great to see a little of the behind the scenes. Lovely atmosphere. Enjoy going back now. Mind you I'd hate to be a member of Wimbledon Park and lose the course for three weeks in the height of the season


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 10, 2017)

A good day for the Brits...


My choice for the mens title struggling a bit...


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 10, 2017)

Some match here with Nadal and Muller!
95% of tennis is boring with someone getting trounced but you can't beat this type of game for some sporting Drama.
Love watching Nadal, as close as the Seve of Tennis as you'll get, pure passion!
Hope he gets through this.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 10, 2017)

Qwerty said:



			Some match here with Nadal and Muller!
95% of tennis is boring with someone getting trounced but you can't beat this type of game for some sporting Drama.
Love watching Nadal, as close as the Seve of Tennis as you'll get, pure passion!
Hope he gets through this.
		
Click to expand...

Loving this. Muller is not going away and every shot is crucial now. Pressure on Nadal but some of the tennis being produced in this fifth set is phenominal


----------



## louise_a (Jul 10, 2017)

Cracking 5th set!


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 10, 2017)

Hats off to Muller here! How many would hold there nerve like this against one of the fiercest competitors out there who's seen it all and done it all before.
Awesome Stuff from both of them, A proper dogfight!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 10, 2017)

Qwerty said:



			Hats off to Muller here! How many would hold there nerve like this against one of the fiercest competitors out there who's seen it all and done it all before.
Awesome Stuff from both of them, A proper dogfight!
		
Click to expand...

And still it goes on. Muller still looks so cool


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 11, 2017)

Cant stand Nadal. He spends the entire match picking his shorts out of his arse crack. Its just annoyimg.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 11, 2017)

Brilliant from Konta. Superb tennis.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 11, 2017)

murphthemog said:



			Cant stand Nadal. He spends the entire match picking his shorts out of his arse crack. Its just annoyimg.
		
Click to expand...

Is it annoying or cant you stand him as a person?

He is pure class as a player and as a person imo very gracious in defeat.

Whats more annoying for me is the constant asking for the towel thank god there is a time limit on shots now.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 11, 2017)

murphthemog said:



			Brilliant from Konta. Superb tennis.
		
Click to expand...

She won and well done for that but over 40 unforced errors, will certainly have to reduce them.

Her aggression was impressive.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 11, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			She won and well done for that but over 40 unforced errors, will certainly have to reduce them.

Her aggression was impressive.
		
Click to expand...

Fair point, but when she was good, she was good.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 11, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			Is it annoying or cant you stand him as a person?

He is pure class as a player and as a person imo very gracious in defeat.

Whats more annoying for me is the constant asking for the towel thank god there is a time limit on shots now.
		
Click to expand...

I am still waiting for the operation puerto results to be published. Or has the report been burned?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 11, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			She won and well done for that but over 40 unforced errors, will certainly have to reduce them.

Her aggression was impressive.
		
Click to expand...

It's a good point well made and was brought up in commentary. Fortunately the number of winners outscored the unforced errors but you never want to give players free points


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 12, 2017)

Happy days.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 12, 2017)

murphthemog said:



			Happy days.
		
Click to expand...

Totally I've never known a top sportsman quit so easily.He has been saying all week his hip is OK and not effecting his tennis today when the pressure was ramped up he folded like a pack of cards.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 12, 2017)

murphthemog said:



			Happy days.
		
Click to expand...

Because Murray lost ? Bit harsh 

His injury clearly caught up with and he just had nothing left and could hardly walk towards the end

Guess GB will now look towards the Australian/Hungarian


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 12, 2017)

Does this mean that he's back to being Scottish again for another 12 months?
:rofl::whoo:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 12, 2017)

I'm sorry but Konta isn't British.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 12, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Because Murray lost ? Bit harsh 

His injury clearly caught up with and he just had nothing left and could hardly walk towards the end

Guess GB will now look towards the Australian/Hungarian
		
Click to expand...

Bit harsh that someone doesn't like Murray but it's ok to make a comment on Konta's parents and birthplace, she's a British citizen and has been since 2012.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 12, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			I'm sorry but Konta isn't British.
		
Click to expand...

Of course she is, same as you, me and any other British citizen.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 12, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Of course she is, same as you, me and any other British citizen.
		
Click to expand...

Not for me.

does she and others such as KP and Farah bring pride and good feeling to the uk, certainly. 

For me though, sports people should represent their country of birth or that of their parents. 

Doesnt make her any less a citizen. I'd rather watch England continually fail at world cups than go down Germanys route for example.


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 12, 2017)

murphthemog said:



			Happy days.
		
Click to expand...

&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;

Anyone but Murray, oops sorry that was only a joke.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 12, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			Not for me.

does she and others such as KP and Farah bring pride and good feeling to the uk, certainly. 

For me though, sports people should represent their country of birth or that of their parents. 

Doesnt make her any less a citizen. I'd rather watch England continually fail at world cups than go down Germanys route for example.
		
Click to expand...

Irrelevant how you and me or anyone else thinks about it, she's British, end of.

Sports people are the ones in the media we here about, thousands become British Citizens every year, to say they are not British is bordering on racism and is the attitude that causes some of the issues in our society today.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 12, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Irrelevant how you and me or anyone else thinks about it, she's British, end of.

Sports people are the ones in the media we here about, thousands become British Citizens every year, to say they are not British is bordering on racism and is the attitude that causes some of the issues in our society today.
		
Click to expand...

what a difference a word makes. My response was meant to start with "she's". 

I fully accept she and the others I mentioned are British by law and accept that rule without precudice. 

But just like most of us (football fans) love a local lad come good. I don't think it's wrong or racist at all to prefer home grown talent over people that have gained citizenship.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 12, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			what a difference a word makes. My response was meant to start with "she's". 

I fully accept she and the others I mentioned are British by law and accept that rule without precudice. 

But just like most of us (football fans) love a local lad come good. I don't think it's wrong or racist at all to prefer home grown talent over people that have gained citizenship.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't say prefering one over the other is racist, saying they are not British is bordering on it and an awful attitude, (didn't say you were racist), I'm not commenting again on this thread as it deflects from the Tennis,


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 12, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Didn't say prefering one over the other is racist, saying they are not British is bordering on it and an awful attitude, (didn't say you were racist), I'm not commenting again on this thread as it deflects from the Tennis,
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 13, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Didn't say prefering one over the other is racist, saying they are not British is bordering on it and an awful attitude, (didn't say you were racist), I'm not commenting again on this thread as it deflects from the Tennis,
		
Click to expand...

No it's not bordering on being racist at all Paul. 
I just think it makes a mockery of it.


----------



## Fish (Jul 13, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			what a difference a word makes. My response was meant to start with "she's". 

I fully accept she and the others I mentioned are British by law and accept that rule without precudice. 

But just like most of us (football fans) love a local lad come good. I don't think it's wrong or racist at all to prefer home grown talent over people that have gained citizenship.
		
Click to expand...

She arrived here when she was only 14 (2005), OK she was born in Australia but she's been here since she was a child and as such received British Citizenship 7 years later (2012), as such she's British.

I think she's earned her stripes by now, it's hardly a 5 minute decision like some you read about.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 13, 2017)

Fish said:



			She arrived here when she was only 14 (2005), OK she was born in Australia but she's been here since she was a child and as such received British Citizenship 7 years later (2012), as such she's British.

I think she's earned her stripes by now, it's hardly a 5 minute decision like some you read about.
		
Click to expand...

Im not doubting her right to be considered a Brit. But by the time I was 14 I was already well into sport and had chosen my allegiances. My opinion of sport stars who swap nationalities is that it's done as much for convenience and career prospects as it is a devotion to the country they represent. 

I still want her her to do well as she is a Brit. But I'd always have preferred henman to win over Rusedski.


----------



## Rooter (Jul 13, 2017)

Fish said:



			I think she's earned her stripes by now, it's hardly a 5 minute decision like some you read about.
		
Click to expand...

I read she swapped as Tennis Australia stopped her funding..

Who cares though, she is a Brit now and i hope she goes on and wins it!!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 13, 2017)

Fish said:



			She arrived here when she was only 14 (2005), OK she was born in Australia but she's been here since she was a child and as such received British Citizenship 7 years later (2012), as such she's British.

I think she's earned her stripes by now, it's hardly a 5 minute decision like some you read about.
		
Click to expand...

Personally I just don't see how she is British. 
It's the system thats wrong imo. 
But good luck to her. 
As for someone to start saying it's borderline racism is just pathetic.


----------



## Slab (Jul 13, 2017)

Not worth stressing about guys, I didn't think any of the players were representing their countries at Wimbledon, first and foremost they are there for themselves, their families and their 'team'. Representing a country might make top 5  

I would doubt that lad yesterday sat in the dressing room afterwards saying to himself "I'm the first (male) player from the US to do xyz" its just a common media angle to sell their press


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 13, 2017)

Gentleman
She is British, end of discussion, can we please also stop the banding around of words like racist and racism as they are really not necessary on this thread

Thank you


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 13, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Gentleman
She is British, end of discussion, can we please also stop the banding around of words like racist and racism as they are really not necessary on this thread

Thank you
		
Click to expand...

Apologies


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 13, 2017)

She is out anyway.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 13, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			She won and well done for that but over 40 unforced errors, will certainly have to reduce them.

Her aggression was impressive.
		
Click to expand...

She just didn't listen not a good day for British sport.

Venus is nowhere near the best sister either


----------



## Fish (Jul 13, 2017)

It was good while it lasted, short lived and over before it began, bit like my sex life


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 13, 2017)

Fish said:



			It was good while it lasted, short lived and over before it began, bit like my sex life 

Click to expand...

Way too much information


----------



## Fish (Jul 13, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Way too much information 

Click to expand...

I could tell it in pictures if you like &#128563;


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 13, 2017)

Join the dots?


----------



## chrisd (Jul 13, 2017)

Fish said:



			I could tell it in pictures if you like &#128563;
		
Click to expand...

Would you have enough lead in your pencil to finish the art work?


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 14, 2017)

Go Feds.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 15, 2017)

Shocking throwing in of the towel from Williams in the final. My wife turned over to watch the second set and she did not break sweat.

Equal pay for that. Baaahhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 16, 2017)

Crazyface said:



			Many years ago I joined a tennis club, I was new to the area. It consisted on three brand new all weather courts and a brand new large shed (clubhouse) which they were chuffed with. During one club night, I'd only been there about two months, a nice lady called to me from the clubhouse asking if I wanted to go in the draw for Wimbledon tickets. I replied "ooo that would be lovely" or summat like that. 20 minutes later, in the middle of a lads doubles, she called out again, " Hi CF (well not CF)...you've got men's final, do you want it?" :whoo: You betcha bottom I do!!!!! Â£50 for men's final!!!!!! I got to see Agassi V Inanisavitch. 5 sets of pure drama !!!! The tickets were selling for Â£2k for the final outside on the day. 
Utterly brilliant. It was the best tennis club I've belonged to. We used to have a really brilliant laugh on club nights. Mainly at my expense, I was rubbish compared to some of the others.
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜ƒðŸ˜ƒðŸ˜ƒ


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 16, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Shocking throwing in of the towel from Williams in the final. My wife turned over to watch the second set and she did not break sweat.

Equal pay for that. Baaahhhhhhhhhhhh.
		
Click to expand...

Had this convo with a few freiends, as we usually do. Imo it should be some sort of pay per ratio.

ne that sets or games or minutes played. Then at end of tournament said ratio is used with a scale for each round you've got through. Interestingly this year the two winners had more compariable routes due to Federer qualifying so easily. He only played approx 25% more games. 

A froend end of mine remarked how it was almost 50% extra for Murray on a previous occasion.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 16, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			Had this convo with a few freiends, as we usually do. Imo it should be some sort of pay per ratio.

ne that sets or games or minutes played. Then at end of tournament said ratio is used with a scale for each round you've got through. Interestingly this year the two winners had more compariable routes due to Federer qualifying so easily. He only played approx 25% more games. 

A froend end of mine remarked how it was almost 50% extra for Murray on a previous occasion.
		
Click to expand...

So Murray should be paid more because he is a bit rubnish. That works.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 16, 2017)

How does playing more sets make you rubbish?

it means he plays in a more competitive sport. 

the simple answer is play all at 5 sets, but that would make the women's game an embarrassment. Look at the final. Williams phoned in the second set. A third would have been a joke.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 16, 2017)

murphthemog said:



			So Murray should be paid more because he is a bit rubnish. That works.
		
Click to expand...

:thup::thup::thup:


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 16, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			How does playing more sets make you rubbish?

it means he plays in a more competitive sport. 

the simple answer is play all at 5 sets, but that would make the women's game an embarrassment. Look at the final. Williams phoned in the second set. A third would have been a joke.
		
Click to expand...

If you are paid on minutes on court then all the good players will do is string it out to get more money.  Daft suggestion as in no other sports are you paid based on time.  If that is the case marathon runners would be paid 100 times more than Usain Bolt, all footballers should be paid the same as they all play 90 minutes, the last person in F1 gets paid more as they are on the track for longer.....


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 16, 2017)

Hacker Khan said:



			If you are paid on minutes on court then all the good players will do is string it out to get more money.  Daft suggestion as in no other sports are you paid based on time.  If that is the case marathon runners would be paid 100 times more than Usain Bolt, all footballers should be paid the same as they all play 90 minutes, the last person in F1 gets paid more as they are on the track for longer.....
		
Click to expand...

Not a chance, Federer knows he needs to be fresh to win majors. Do you think he'd have played 5 sets all tournament for a few Â£Â£Â£ and risked another major?

The best want to win. They already have enough cash.

All those mentioned are paid due to what they contribute financially to their respective sports. The woman's game is subsidised by the mens. 

The better drivers, runners, footballers, racers get more based on how successful they are from a prize pot their sport generates. The woman's game picks from the mens pot. Simply look at the WTA prize pots compered to the mens tour and its clear to see.

I'm not arguing about how good serena is compared to roger. But as business models, one is covering the other.


----------



## Golfmmad (Jul 16, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Shocking throwing in of the towel from Williams in the final. My wife turned over to watch the second set and she did not break sweat.

Equal pay for that. Baaahhhhhhhhhhhh.
		
Click to expand...

That's a bit harsh.

Did you not watch the first set?

It was very close which Garbine Muguruza won 7-5. It could have easily gone the other way.

In the second set Venus Williams got beaten by the younger, fitter and more powerful player.
She just couldn't match her and was simply overpowered.

It certainly wasn't a case of "Throwing in the towel".


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 16, 2017)

Really? I thought she gave up very early doors, really gave up. She couldn't have been tired, it was only the second set. She mentally gave up. That's pretty unforgivable at pro level. The commentators sounded quite shocked and they struggled to put it into words.

We'll have to disagree on how we saw that second set.


----------



## Golfmmad (Jul 16, 2017)

We certainly will.


----------



## Golfmmad (Jul 16, 2017)

Just checked on the BBC Website and not one comment suggested that she "Threw in the towel".

You needed to have watched the first set to realise that, at 37 years of age she was just too tired after the physically demanding first set took its hold.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 17, 2017)

I was referring to the live commentary where they were less guarded. At no point would they have used that phrase but the inference was very clear.

As to your last point, a professional athlete and you are saying she was blown after one set. One set, seriously?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 17, 2017)

Just checked, the first set lasted 51 minutes, the whole match 1 hour 17. There are men's games that last 4hrs plus. Being tired after 51 minutes is not a reason to use.


----------



## Golfmmad (Jul 17, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Just checked, the first set lasted 51 minutes, the whole match 1 hour 17. There are men's games that last 4hrs plus. Being tired after 51 minutes is not a reason to use.
		
Click to expand...

As I said last night - you really did need to have seen that first set to realise how much it took it out of Venus.

It's a shame you haven't mentioned how well Sabine played - especially in the 2nd set - full of athleticism and power, and she looks pretty good too! 

Ok I'll concede, maybe it wasn't due to just tiredness, it was because Sabine outplayed her in every department in the 2nd set. A well deserved win and I'm sure we'll see her in finals for many years to come.

:thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 17, 2017)

Maybe she just ran out of fuel. It's like a runner or cyclist going for the kick and having nothing left in the tank. Doesn't she have an underlying illness as well


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 17, 2017)

Is her name not Garbine? Looks to be the future of womens tennis anyway. Tall, powerful, good looking. An ad mans dream. Can play a bit too.


----------



## Golfmmad (Jul 17, 2017)

murphthemog said:



			Is her name not Garbine? Looks to be the future of womens tennis anyway. Tall, powerful, good looking. An ad mans dream. Can play a bit too.
		
Click to expand...

You're quite right Chris, it is Garbine - it's been a long day! 

And of course, right about everything else!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 18, 2017)

The winner was superb, no question.


----------



## User62651 (Jul 18, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Maybe she just ran out of fuel. It's like a runner or cyclist going for the kick and having nothing left in the tank. Doesn't she have an underlying illness as well
		
Click to expand...

Looking at her other 6 matches before the final, a few were close 2 setters with one 3 setter so fitness was not the issue imo especially after 1 set, mentally she caved-in and did not give it full effort in second set, very disappointing for the watching crowd who thought they were about to watch a classic, not a capitulation. Even if VW has issues on her mind like the RTA death, she'd managed to focus for the 13 days before the final ok so there's no excuse, she quit.
Mens final was also a let-down but Cilic didn't give up at least.


----------

